# Brake light issue...help!!



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok so I was in the process of this mod I seen on my buddies car that I thought would be kinda cool! Last week I installed a strobe modular to the 3rd brake light! It worked fine and I actually think it helped warn people around me sooner when I was braking! I didn't so much do the install for the safety aspect but more bc I thought it was different than what you normally see! 









Well I enjoyed it so much I ordered 2 more for the tail lights! Well started installing them and when I was finished with the car off I had one that would blink faster than the other 2 so I took that one out bc I figured it looked pretty sloppy! So I reworded the 3rd brake light but now the modular only works on the tail lights when the car is off, but as soon as I turn the car on and it's running the tail lights (except 3rd brake light) don't brake at all! I been trying to figure out what I'm missing but am at a loss onto why I'm having this issue! Also when I press the brake with the car on I can hear a clicking sound that is coming from somewhere under my shift lever! I tried digging alittle but into that but wasn't too keen on taking a lot of the dash apart! 

Only thing I can think about is:
- grounds are not connected good enough or
- a fuse somewhere is out

But the hard part is idk which fuse is used for the rear brake lights, anyone know!? 

I'm thinking bout rewiring everything over again with new connector back to the original and seeing if the brake lights work bc then it should be an issue including my wiring job to the modulars! 

If anyone has any input on what steps I should take in figuring out this issue please let me know! Any input is better than none! Lol 

Here's a video of what I'm talking about, watch till the end when I start the car...the 3rd brake light works but none of the other brake lights work!! 

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/QIXa8T0b2YI[\VIDEO]



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

[video]http://youtu.be/QIXa8T0b2YI[\video]

Video.MOV


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Strange. The only thing I can think of is that the voltage with the car running is too high for them.

Although, I can't say as I'm a fan of them. Ride behind in bumper to bumper traffic and you'll see what I mean. At that pace, brake lights are fairly meaningless. And the flashing forces the driver behind to ignore the lights. If they were triggered by extra brake pressure or g-force, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

What would I do if the voltage is too high!? Just can't use them then? 

I had one hooked up in my 3rd brake light and it worked perfectly fine...that's what I'm probably going to result to if I can't figure the issue out! 

What you mean you don't like them!? Lol its unique and unlike most other vehicles in my area anyways! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

A you're now using one module for your third brake light and both rear brake lights? Is that what I'm understanding here? If so, the issue may have something to do with the fact that the third brake light is LED and the lower ones are just regular bulbs. I'm pretty sure if you were to take a video of the brake lights even without the module installed you will see that the third brake light actually comes on before the lower ones do to the LED's being crisper and faster.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KY.JellyRS said:


> What would I do if the voltage is too high!? Just can't use them then?


If it can't hack the voltage, you'd have to find another module.

Also, I suspect that you're using one module to drive both brake lights. That could be a problem since in the Cruze, each brake light has it's own circuit. Putting both lights on one circuit may be overloading the BCM. Car running > More voltage > more current: it might just be enough to make the BCM protect itself.





KY.JellyRS said:


> What you mean you don't like them!? Lol its unique and unlike most other vehicles in my area anyways!


Spend a half hour behind one at 5 MPH. You'll understand. The guy behind you may offer to make your car unique - but not to your liking.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the strobe on my third brake light, but don't think it would be good on the regular brake lights.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> A you're now using one module for your third brake light and both rear brake lights? Is that what I'm understanding here? If so, the issue may have something to do with the fact that the third brake light is LED and the lower ones are just regular bulbs. I'm pretty sure if you were to take a video of the brake lights even without the module installed you will see that the third brake light actually comes on before the lower ones do to the LED's being crisper and faster.


The modular only work with LED bulbs! I have led throughout my Cruze! 

And no I had one on all 3 and one of them blinked faster than the other! I can't remember which one but i don't think it was the 3rd brake one bc I removed the one out of the 3rd brake to replace the fast one in one of the tails! I rewired the 3rd brake and decided to just do the brake lights! Now this issue and I'm thinking bout not doing it at all!! Lol

I have each brake light on their own 60 modular! Idk many 3057 (I think the bulb size is) that are 60w+ lol 

I think I'm going to have time to mess around with it this weekend and I'll let you all know what I decide to do! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just be careful. Replacing the BCM would be expensive.


----------

